# Sump Pump Question



## cibula11 (Apr 26, 2007)

I have a sump pit in my basement but no pump.  I don't get a lot of water into the pit.   Even after 3 days of over 4 inches, I still had some room left.  I was wondering if there is a way I could buy a pump, but not make it a permanent plumbing fixture.  i.e.  could I get a pump that would remove water through a garden hose or some other sort of non permanent system.  I don't really want to spend the time or money making the sump pump permanent since I don't or haven't yet had to even empty once.  Just thinking a head for more rain.


----------



## wienerwater (Apr 26, 2007)

A little confused, but most times a sump is in place for a reason, and the pump sits, there for years if need, just in case.So, as far as a not so permanent installation, you want to just pump some water from the pit when you feel like it, without say a permanent drain pipe or pump in place? Most decent pumps have an auto start as the level comes to an appropriate, or set level, and pump into a drain pipe/outside via a garden hose (on a small volume of water) or through an 1 1/2" flex hose to a drain. I have a 1/2 hp pedestal type pump (in my seasonal home) with adjustable float ( toilet tank style float) that pumps for about 15 seconds when I have a set level in my pit, through a 1 1/2" flex pipe to the sewer pipe via washer drain.
Because I don't use the washer drain, it takes the ground water away fine, but it's nice to know it works when the level creeps back up as the snow melts and the ground gets saturated. If you live in an area prone to water issues, check out your neighbours, I would pipe it in ( even to an outside drain source) and leave it alone, it's there for a reason.


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 26, 2007)

Yes Cibula, you can buy a very small pump suitable for your sump and get a 25' flex line to go with it. Just put the line on the pump with a hose clamp, lay the flex line outside and as far from the house as possible, and plug her in. It will empty your sump in a matter of 3 or 4 minutes. Home Depot or Lowes should have one for less than $100 including the hose.
Glenn


----------



## CraigFL (Apr 27, 2007)

You can buy a cheap "real" sump pump for about $70 from Home Depot:

http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDU...ID=cccjaddkkjjfkmkcgelceffdfgidgjj.0&MID=9876

You can make it non permanent by hooking up a hose to the plastic output fitting.


----------

